# Is a wide board better for park



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I was getting ready to buy a park deck and was wondering if a wide is better for park? I noticed that the burton team all seem to use a wide so it got me wondering. There doesn't seem to be any difference on the specs between a wide a regular so some advice would be nice. Yes I meant to rhyme.

I'm looking at a Forum Destroyer Double Dog if it makes a difference


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> I was getting ready to buy a park deck and was wondering if a wide is better for park? I noticed that the burton team all seem to use a wide so it got me wondering. I'm looking at a Forum Destroyer Double Dog 154. There doesn't seem to be any difference on the specs between a wide a regular so some advice would be nice. Yes I meant to rhyme.


What size foot do you have? You will gain stability on jumps with a wider deck but lose the agility for spins. Depends on how much you overhang and if bootdrag is an issue if it would be beneficial.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Like mentioned, it depends on the size of your boot.. if you're like a 12 or 13, then YES WIDE. If not, I wouldn't recommend it.
I was a size 11 with a non wide park board, and now I'm a size 12 with a Wide park board, and honestly I can't tell much of a difference


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Well to answer my boot is a 10 currently. I was asking for reasons aside from toe drag. Like I noted, the burton team all seem to use a wide and I doubt they're all size 11+. Just wondering if a wide dominated over a regular in the park. If not then ill just focus on a regular.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I realize I didn't word it entirely right. What I meant was is it uncommon to get a board that would normally be too small but would make up for the flex n what not by getting a wide to compensate


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

They all probably need wide boards because they are all riding super short park sticks.

Getting a wide board means every bit of energy or effort put into the board needs to be greater to get it on edge (vs. a normal width one) so I can see this being an advantage when riding rails/boxes. You would have to be more unbalanced to get the board to slip out from under you.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> They all probably need wide boards because they are all riding super short park sticks.
> 
> Getting a wide board means every bit of energy or effort put into the board needs to be greater to get it on edge (vs. a normal width one) so I can see this being an advantage when riding rails/boxes. You would have to be more unbalanced to get the board to slip out from under you.


This. 

I noticed this as well when I'd use my buddies park star wide. It was way more stable when we were hitting our practice bars and we were fairly certain it was a result of it being a wide.

I weigh 165-170

Think a 154 wide would be a decent compensation or do you think that's still too big of a board for me to utilize a wide

Cm waist. Lbs. bootsize 
Destroyer DoubleDog 148 244 95-165 7-9
Destroyer DoubleDog 152 246 115-190 7-9
Destroyer DoubleDog 154 248 140-200 7-9
Destroyer DoubleDog 156 249 140-200 7-9
Destroyer DoubleDog 158 250 155-210+ 7-9
Destroyer DoubleDog Wide 154 253 140-200 7-9
Destroyer DoubleDog Wide 156 254 140-200 9.5-11
Destroyer DoubleDog Wide 158 256 155-210+ 9.5-11

And here's their sizing chart. According to this i need a wide by default :icon_scratch:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Wondering if a 152 would be ideal for park....?


----------



## shredjesse (Jan 29, 2014)

I've ridden a wide variety of boards. With a 10.5 foot, i find a waist width of 25.5 or larger nescessary.

Wide boads can be just as agile as regular boards... if designed right. A lot of companies just take their standard board, widen it, and expect it to act the same. You need to increase sidecut a little bit to account for the additional width, There is a VERY slight amount of additional time to transition from edge to edge, and with a slight quicker sidecut, it's entirely unquantifiable.

Wider boards are less hooky coming intoa landing or just in general riding around as they tend to get your edges that much higher in the air. Easy enough to deduce as well, just look at the mathematics of triangles. Flat ground is the ground, angle is the angle of lean... wider board is going to be the same a longer leg on the triangle, giving you that much more clearance.

Pow float is increased... boards are typically faster due to better weight distribution accross the base material... the list REALLY goes on.


Disadvantages are an increase in board weight, and if not properly designed they will turn slower than their regular width equivalents.


Overall, I don't know the industry runs such skinny boards. More companies are transitioning into mid-wide size boards... but so many companies are still way behind.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

shredjesse said:


> Wide boads can be just as agile as regular boards... if designed right.


I completely disagree with that statement, unless you think Libtech and Ride might not have designed their wide boards properly. There is a huge difference in agility you can really notice where it counts like in the trees. I mean you do get used to it and can compensate but a side by side comparison it's very obvious. If you don't believe me you are welcome to try my Libs, a 61 and 61w Darkseries and tell me your opinion. I got size 11's BTW

Personally I would rather get a regular wide with a higher profile binging with gas pedals.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

shredjesse said:


> Overall, I don't know the industry runs such skinny boards. More companies are transitioning into mid-wide size boards... but so many companies are still way behind.


I've noticed this as well which also prompted me to ask. I noticed the Capitas like the ultra fear are pretty wide by default. So now I'm trying to figure out if i can use this 154 as a wide


----------



## shredjesse (Jan 29, 2014)

freshy said:


> I completely disagree with that statement, unless you think Libtech and Ride might not have designed their wide boards properly. There is a huge difference in agility you can really notice where it counts like in the trees. I mean you do get used to it and can compensate but a side by side comparison it's very obvious. If you don't believe me you are welcome to try my Libs, a 61 and 61w Darkseries and tell me your opinion. I got size 11's BTW
> 
> Personally I would rather get a regular wide with a higher profile binging with gas pedals.



Having ridden all of the boards you mention, plus others from the lib line (TRS, Phoenix Lando, Darker Series), along with various wide and standard width boards from the Rome line-up (rode Rome products for years and took multiple boards to the USASA nationals from their line), and have ridden countless boards from a decade prior... I'd say you are are incorrect.

The only ones that didn't come across as equally nimble generally lacked adequate sidecut, such as the Agent Wide I rode a few years back. Having ridden the standard width agent then getting on the wide agent, I found myself constantly having to compensate for leaning into a turn and the board just not actually delivering like it's skinnier counterpart.

This was the result of inadequate sidecut, not the board just being wide.


Then again... I lift weights, I work out, and I'm not a small framed guy. The dark(er) series is far from Libtechs lightest board, and not the best representation of wide boards.


----------



## shredjesse (Jan 29, 2014)

Note: More to that affect, the Dark(er) series are some of the heavier wide boards on the market, and also some of the stiffest. Definitely heaviest and stiffest of the lib boards. For anything but powerhouse riders, this can lead to a vague feeling as the boards don't provide feedback until you're rocking them and actually getting some energy in and out of your camber. In the glades of New England or in slower pow runs through trees where you're operating at lower speeds, the dark series will of course feel dull and slow to respond. It's not meant for that sort of terrain.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

All I was arguing is a regular is more nimble than a wide, that is simple physics. It is easier to go from edge to edge with a smaller waist no matter what you say. Even if you think you have ridden more boards than me in my 26 years of snowboarding doesn't change the fact a regular turns sharper every time compared to a wide. 

I guess you could call me a powerhouse rider I'm all about going fast and charging hard in pretty much all conditions, and I turn way sharper and faster on a regular than a wide. I am no small framed guy either, I have no problem pushing around a wide, but I prefer a regular because of the superior nimbleness.

Maybe the Dark series is too much board for you to handle if you think it is not suitable for trees with powder, I'm curious as to what terrain you think it's meant for. But I digress this thread is about reg vs wide not my Darker.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I completely agree that wider boards can be just as agile and even more than narrower boards. My Capita mid-life has a deep sidecut 7.5 and fat nose and tail. It's way more agile at 25.5 than my Nitro Misfit at 24.8. Sidecut, camber profile/shape, flex, and board width all have a lot to do with how a board handles. 

I personally prefer a wider board for park. More surface area on a shorter board will give you more stability. But in the end it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## shredjesse (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay, let's stick to simple physics:

A more aggressive side-cut will turn quicker than a less aggressive side-cut. Wallowy sidecut will make a skinny board turn slow... aggressive make a wide board turn fast. Take a wide board give it a more aggressive sidecut... presto change-o the board turns the same from flat to edge.

Time from edge back to flat is another potentially quantifiable number, which again can be compensated for by sidecut. If you aren't leaned over as far (which takes longer to do in theory on a wider board) then you don't have to go nearly as far to get back. Therefore a quicker sidecut, less lean, same turning radius, and the difference from lean back to center is therefore less time consuming than if it had less sidecut.

You are right, it's all simple physics really :thumbsup:




For discussions on the darker series, go join the review thread on it. I've got plenty of information there for you to check out


----------



## shredjesse (Jan 29, 2014)

Extremo said:


> I completely agree that wider boards can be just as agile and even more than narrower boards. My Capita mid-life has a deep sidecut 7.5 and fat nose and tail. It's way more agile at 25.5 than my Nitro Misfit at 24.8. Sidecut, camber profile/shape, flex, and board width all have a lot to do with how a board handles.
> 
> I personally prefer a wider board for park. More surface area on a shorter board will give you more stability. But in the end it comes down to personal preference.



Gotta love the NH kids for knowing a thing or two 

I'm actually in the 603 this season, Loon season pass, hitting up other resorts here or there. Possibly doing USASA boardercross. I'd do more events but I broke my femur last year, need to keep it low(er) impact.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay fine I see your point. I've only owned 2 wide boards and they were sluggish as hell, I have become an anti wide guy because of it. I seriously thought there was no way a fatter waist could out turn a skinnier one but I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

shredjesse said:


> Gotta love the NH kids for knowing a thing or two
> 
> I'm actually in the 603 this season, Loon season pass, hitting up other resorts here or there. Possibly doing USASA boardercross. I'd do more events but I broke my femur last year, need to keep it low(er) impact.


Nice. You gotta check out Gunstock if you get a chance. Park is managed by Rob Hallowell this year and he's got it on point. It's a lot of fun without being Sochi sized. Good flow and a couple of fun lines to choose from.


----------



## shredjesse (Jan 29, 2014)

Extremo said:


> Nice. You gotta check out Gunstock if you get a chance. Park is managed by Rob Hallowell this year and he's got it on point. It's a lot of fun without being Sochi sized. Good flow and a couple of fun lines to choose from.


I used to ride Gunstock at night back in the day. I'll have to stop by again sometime!


----------

